# Weird habits



## 4. (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have any weird habits? 
Some of mine
-I always eat soup with my left hand even though I'm a rightie.
-When I put away my cubes I always put green on top.
-When I'm itchy I always scratch 7 times, no more, no less. 

Please post below


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2011)

I dress like a cat.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 2, 2011)

Well this is interesting...


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 2, 2011)

Like solving a Rubik's Cube when you see one isn't weird enough


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 2, 2011)

I go to speedsolving competitions but cannot speedsolve.

Wasn't there a thread about this already?
Edit: OK NOT, the one I was thinking of was actually "strange hobbies"


----------



## Goosly (Nov 2, 2011)

I actually sort the icons on my desktop (videogames together, mediaplayers together, etc)




Cubenovice said:


> I go to speedsolving competitions but cannot speedsolve.


 
Cannot speedsolve? :confused: Sure you can!
Oh, you should learn me something about commutators next time. I found the algorithm for the 3-cycle you showed me sunday, but my mind exploded. Really, I need some help on that.


----------



## MostEd (Nov 2, 2011)

I solve centers on 5x5, rarely finish it.
I do a consistent avg5, my cube explodes.

I check th fridge multiple times and not take anything from it.
I write mirrored sometimes, then people look at me weirdly after trying to read it. Like not thinking about it. 
I sort my icons on the desktop too.
I can't resist unsolved v cube 7.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 2, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Oh, you should learn me


 
I threw up a little.

On topic;

I fidget all the time. I don't have to think about it, I just end up moving in repetitive ways. My knees often shake in and out when I'm sat at the computer.
I orient the white centre so the bottom of the logo faces the green face. No idea why but I always do it.
I thumb-spin over and over if I have a pen in my hand. No exceptions. I don't even think about it.
When I write l's often become t's, y's often become g's and i's often become f's. It's just my muscle memory playing havoc. I have no trouble when reading or typing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 2, 2011)

I also check the fridge and pantry about 5 times a day, taking something maybe... once? 
I always put my cubes white on top, green in front.
I naturally move my fingers as if I'm solving a cube, with nothing in my hands of course.
I rearrange my icons on my computer... sometimes.
I talk to myself.
(Sometimes) I solve slowly, and explain the solve, as if doing an example solve in a youtube video.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 2, 2011)

I delete things on my computer all the time because I can't STAND having extra stuff. Probably why my desktop has 4 shortcuts, including the Recycle Bin.
Plus I'm obsessed with organizing my cubes on my dresser in a different yet interesting fashion almost every day.


----------



## Mudkip (Nov 3, 2011)

I wrinkle my nose while squeezing my eyes shut. And I do that like every 5 seconds which is totally embarrassing so I'm trying to stop somehow.


----------



## Weston (Nov 3, 2011)

Muesli said:


> I threw up a little.


 
Have you not read Huck Finn?


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok i have a few weird ones and a few good ones.
I wash my hands ALOT (I'm a germaphobe, started when i was legally pronounced dead for 2 mins)
I will randomly pick up a cube and either scramble or shuffle it (U', R, U, R')
When i organize my puzzle i always put red on top (if no red then black, if no black then green)
I always have a hat on and my necklace (which is just a chain and my old gauge[earring])
I have a bad habit of taking my puzzles apart (took my 7x7 apart 5 times in 1 day)
And lastly I have 2 boxes my puzzles are in right behind my computer chair, 1 for puzzles i use alot and 1 for ones i don't use alot.


----------



## MalusDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Mudkip said:


> I wrinkle my nose while squeezing my eyes shut. And I do that like every 5 seconds which is totally embarrassing so I'm trying to stop somehow.


 
I know quite a few people who do this. Is it constant or just when you deal with people you don't know too well? I think its of the same kind of make as stutters, some peoples go away naturally, some "make" theirs go away, others just have to live with it.

On topic:
1.I'm constantly playing along to the drums of songs with my teeth, like moving my jaw from side to side. I'm a pretty awesome mouth drummer truth be told! I'd vidya, but its not really audible to anyone but me (jawbone conduction of sound etc).
2.If I crack a single joint I will almost always insist on trying every other one in my body. I can also make inbetween my rib cage (like the middle) crack by like puffing my chest.
3. I cube right handed apart from M slices. Any algs involving them I use left handed gripping (i.e. I flick with my right hand). At least i think this is left handed.
4. What I can only describe as expanding/gaping (shudder) my nostrils. like making them more circular and wider inadvertently.

All I can think of off the top of my head, plus many of the above (checking fridge, etc)


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Nov 3, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> 2.If I crack a single joint I will almost always insist on trying every other one in my body. I can also make inbetween my rib cage (like the middle) crack by like puffing my chest.


 
I do this also, and i thought i was the only person who could crack their chest, i can also make my chest cave in (probably not healthy but i don't do it alot)


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Breaking silence by cracking my neck very loudly.

2. Bash my head(hard) when I get something wrong or even just do something poorly(even with cubing).

3. Refuse to wash my hands and brush my teeth.

4. Twitch when I sleep.

5. Head twitch that I hate so much.

6. Wear the same pair of jeans for 2 weeks straight sometimes.

7. Hide my left arm from view as much as possible.

8. Hair flip even if I don't have any hair in my eyes.

9. Push my glasses up literally every 30 seconds.

10. Sometimes when nobody is home I put eyeliner, mascara and other makeup products just because of the fact that I think I look good with it on (yet I would never have the balls to wear makeup in public) and will just stare at my reflection until someone gets home then I hurry to wash it off. (That one is *really* weird)


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 3, 2011)

I like havin the tv volume on an number divisble by 5
i stack cubes blue top white/black front
if im writing a poem i have to write like this

Roses Are Brown
Violets Are Brown
WTF HAPPENED

yea and when im bored i roll my 5x5 on concrete and take it apart and put it back togethor

i have to be watching one of these shows to solve a 7x7

Community
That's 70 Show
How I Met Your Mother
Fairy Tail
Bleach
Naruto
Modern Family
and Big Bang Theory.

Thats it i hope


----------



## avgdi (Nov 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> 8. Hair flip even if I don't have any hair in my eyes.
> 
> 9. Push my glasses up literally every 30 seconds.
> 
> 10. Sometimes when nobody is home I put eyeliner, mascara and other makeup products just because of the fact that I think I look good with it on (yet I would never have the balls to wear makeup in public) and will just stare at my reflection until someone gets home then I hurry to wash it off. (That one is *really* weird)


 
The hair flip was a hard habit for me to break. Even after I cut all my hair off I did it for a few months.
I still push my glasses up all the time, and I'm not sure if it's because it's a habit or that they don't fit right.
And about the last one, you really should just wear it out in public. If you go through all the effort to put it on and you like it, just wear it. I used too, and no one ever gave me crap for it. People would give me crap for tight pants but not makeup. lol

Weird habits of mine:
1. I fidget with my hands pretty much 24/7. I flip my phone open and closed, play with my keys or my lighter, or tap them.

2. When I see the time on a digital clock I have to make a math equation out of it. And if the numbers don't work I have to figure the next minute that will.

3. I always eat pizza pockets upside down.


----------



## pappas (Nov 3, 2011)

I say 'definitely' and 'yeah' a lot.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 3, 2011)

Muesli said:


> I threw up a little.


 
It's fine, plus he's from Belgium so I'm going to guess it's his second language. I've read a few older books that have this as acceptable use of the word.

Edit: I suppose someone will quote me saying that English is the language spoken now, even if sentences used to be different, they are incorrect now.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 3, 2011)

i crack my knuckles on my chin ALL... THE... TIME


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 3, 2011)

I do that horrible bouncing leg thing in class. It's to the point of being uncontrollabe, it just does it and it's hard to get it to stop. It's not my impulse that's failing, it's my crazy leg.

I also hairflip quite a bit...

Everytime I see something reflective, I have to go look at myself. It's not that I'm conceded, but I want my hair to look right. (See second habit...)


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 3, 2011)

No matter what I do I always seem to have somewhat of a fringe in my hair.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 3, 2011)

1. Whenever I eat hamburgers, I eat them upside down. 

2. I play with my earlobes when I'm bored. 

3. I always put my right shoe on first, but tie my left shoe first. 

4. Sometimes when I'm tired, I'll sit upside down on the couch (with my feet up where my head should be).


----------



## conn9 (Nov 3, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> (Sometimes) I solve slowly, and explain the solve, as if doing an example solve in a youtube video.



Haha, I've done that once or twice.


----------



## conn9 (Nov 3, 2011)

I always make it so I finish walking up the stairs on my right foot.
Cubes always have to be placed with yellow on top, just like how I solve them.
When I was a kid, on car joureys, I would imagine someone running along beside the car, dodging obstacles and doing flips.
On a trampoline, I will only ever do backflips when facing in a certain direction.
I always write in Arial in MS Word (used to be in Comic Sans MS)
The volume on the TV has to be an even number or a multiple of 5.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 3, 2011)

I always eat toast and rolls upside down
I cant eat out of a wet bowl even if a liquid is going in it after
everything must be dry
the fridge thing everyone said
i could sit down and do math all day
I tilt my head to the left if im concentrating or turn it to the right if im interested in what someones talking 
any volume number must be divisible by 5
i dont like numbers that dont have a whole number as their square root ie 67


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Nov 3, 2011)

I drink water every few seconds when I'm listening to music.
I walk when I listen to music.
I do algs on the cube with orange front yellow up.


----------



## knuckles4204204 (Nov 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> 1. Breaking silence by cracking my neck very loudly.
> 
> 2. Bash my head(hard) when I get something wrong or even just do something poorly(even with cubing).
> 
> ...


 
Wow, those really are some weird habits o.o


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> Wow, those really are some weird habits o.o


 
The only *really* weird ones are 2, 7, and obviously 10. What are yours?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

I refuse to put something in the microwave for a multiple of 5 seconds.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 3, 2011)

I never untie my shoes. I just pull them off my foot and put them back on without. 
I move my arm almost as much as my fingers when doing OH
I have the tendency to put one earbud in my mouth like a (really small) pacifier when I need at least one ear free


----------



## Louie (Nov 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> The only *really* weird ones are 2, 7, and obviously 10. What are yours?


 
I dunno... I think they are all pretty weird haha.


----------



## emolover (Nov 3, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I have the tendency to put one earbud in my mouth like a (really small) pacifier when I need at least one ear free


 
Eww...


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 3, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I never untie my shoes. I just pull them off my foot and put them back on without.
> I move my arm almost as much as my fingers when doing OH
> I have the tendency to put one earbud in my mouth like a (really small) pacifier when I need at least one ear free


 
I do all of these.


----------



## Edward (Nov 3, 2011)

I tend to wiggle my fingers and take a moderately deep breath, then a really deep breath, before I do anything important.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 4, 2011)

I clack my teeth in rhythmic patterns by moving my jaw back and forth quickly, often making guitar-like riffs in triplets.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 4, 2011)

knuckles4204204 said:


> I wash my hands ALOT (I'm a germaphobe, started when *i was legally pronounced dead for 2 mins*)



uh.. what?


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 4, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I refuse to put something in the microwave for a multiple of 5 seconds.


 
Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 5, 2011)

I sometimes reply to threads like this
When walking up/down stairs, I have to start with my left foot and end with the right, and it must be divideble by 4, so if it has 5 steps I go: 1,1,1,2 steps
When I eat M&M's peanuts, the first 3 must be green, yellow and red and the last 3 must be red, yellow and green
If I kick the wheel of a shopping cart/ other things with my right foot I must do the same thing with my left
The cubes I have boxes for I always put in with yellow top blue front


----------



## yoyokidify (Nov 5, 2011)

I also make music with my jaw moving back and forth,
I have arguements with myself(I talk to myself),
I have hissy fits and I punch/slap myself if I get something wrong,
I always think there's someone behind me, doing whatever move i do, or following me if I'm in the car


----------



## n00bcub3r (Nov 5, 2011)

I check the fridge, but don't take anything
I walk downstairs to get something but then ramdomely forget.
The bottom of my logo on the white/black side must face green NO MATTER WHAT GRRRR
I enjoy overlubing cubes, then watching the gunk fly out, luckily i only do this to my 10 yr old rubik's brand instead of my precious dayans
I like sniffing random things 
I stroke the animals on a textbook
I hit my head with whatever somebody tells me to as long as it is blunt and i can reach it.
I try to lick my elbow every like 15 mins
Every 10 days, i get the urge to play maplestory, no friggin joke
I disassemble and reassemble my cubes for no reason
I like to melt all keychain cubes using jigaloo
I enjoy staring at the sun
Whem i build gunpla, i have to use a different nipper for every runner
And the lst has more, just can't think of any ALL OF THESE ARE TRUE


----------



## Cuberty (Nov 6, 2011)

I always have a 3 door knock.
I kick random stuff
I cannot tap three times with my right hand, I also have to do it on my left.


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 8, 2011)

4. said:


> Wow, lots of replies.
> 
> Anyway.... here's a pretty weird one, call me a loner or whatever.
> 
> Sometimes when I see someone I want to talk to, instead of going and actually talking to them I imagine talking to them and play both parts of the conversation. These fake conversations can often be like 10 minutes. And when I finally pluck up the courage to have the conversation the person is ususally gone.


 
I do that until I go to sleep, but sometimes mine get too interesting and I stay up for too long.


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 8, 2011)

I cant cube unless I wash my hands. It makes me feel like my hands weigh tonnes in some parts.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

I often cube on the toilet
when I am bored, I might do little drumming stuff with my fingers. Usually on a table or my leg
I sometimes hum, or get songs in my head that I absolutely hate.
I run and pet my cat if I ever see him
I wear the same hat a lot (Phillies hat... Im close to Philly)
When I get hurt and its not that bad, I usually test how bad it is by applying even more pain to the injury

EDIT: I try to make myself think that I am really sick sometimes (if, for example, I have a cold) to get out of school or something.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I often cube on the toilet
> *when I am bored, I might do little drumming stuff with my fingers. Usually on a table or my leg
> **I sometimes hum, or get songs in my head that I absolutely hate.*
> I run and pet my cat if I ever see him
> ...



I do these. All the time.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I also check the fridge and pantry about 5 times a day, taking something maybe... once?
> I rearrange my icons on my computer... sometimes.
> I talk to myself.
> (Sometimes) I solve slowly, and explain the solve, as if doing an example solve in a youtube video.





ottozing said:


> i crack my knuckles on my chin ALL... THE... TIME





d4m4s74 said:


> I never untie my shoes. I just pull them off my foot and put them back on without.
> I move my arm almost as much as my fingers when doing OH





collinbxyz said:


> when I am bored, I might do little drumming stuff with my fingers. Usually on a table or my leg
> I sometimes hum, or get songs in my head that I absolutely hate.
> When I get hurt and its not that bad, I usually test how bad it is by applying even more pain to the injury
> I try to make myself think that I am really sick sometimes (if, for example, I have a cold) to get out of school or something.





4. said:


> I sometimes think of all the conversations I had that day and imagined how they could have gone differently.



I do these. All the time.



n00bcub3r said:


> I check the fridge, but don't take anything
> I walk downstairs to get something but then ramdomely forget.





Schmidt said:


> I sometimes reply to threads like this
> When walking up/down stairs, I have to start with my left foot and end with the right, and it must be divideble by 4, so if it has 5 steps I go: 1,1,1,2 steps
> If I kick the wheel of a shopping cart/ other things with my right foot I must do the same thing with my left



I do all of these.


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 8, 2011)

^ Double post?

During F2L, if I am sucking at look-ahead, and can't find my next pair quickly enough, I randomly turn the "U" layer lots of times till I find another pair. This doesn't happen too often anymore, but it still happens sometimes.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 8, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> ^ Double post?
> 
> During F2L, if I am sucking at look-ahead, and can't find my next pair quickly enough, I randomly turn the "U" layer lots of times till I find another pair. This doesn't happen too often anymore, but it still happens sometimes.


 

I do this ALL the time, it gets really annoying sometimes.


----------



## Mic (Nov 8, 2011)

I always put one kind of color first, but it's more difficult later.


----------

